

Lazy Initialization in Java - Surprisingly Tricky - antrix
http://antrix.net/posts/2012/java-lazy-initialization/

======
bgrainger
The list of proposed solutions is missing the single-element enum type
approach: <http://stackoverflow.com/a/71399>

~~~
antrix
(author here) Two points, (a) I was describing general lazy initialization,
not just Singletons and (b)I believe the Enum approach is not lazy.

